# Uber's Driver insurance



## scottiesoreal (Feb 8, 2015)

Where do I find out what is covered under Uber's alleged $1 million insurance policy? Am I only covered during a fare, or from the moment I go online? Does it cover incidentals, such as uninsured motorists (one's that might hit me, not as in myself uninsured)? What if I get car jacked (extreme case, scenario) or if the customer does damage to the car (i.e. Continual over-slamming of the car doors, scratches or holes, or stains, due to customer neglect/damage?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

check the insurance forum


----------

